# Dry, cracked heels



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 23, 2005)

This is driving me nuts. Do you guys know any good drugstore products that I could use to make my feet super soft again? Thanks!


----------



## Cruella (Nov 23, 2005)

Kerasal ointment is amazing.  You can find it at CVS, Walgreens, etc. Use it every night before bed and your feet will be sooooo smooth.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 23, 2005)

Ahhhh, thank you so much. I just saw that in my Cosmo and thought of trying it.


----------



## user4 (Nov 23, 2005)

Kerasal ointment: what exactly is this. I'm having the same problem because of the whole summer screws up my feet thing. I need to get them pretty again. I'm ashamed to even go get a pedicure


----------



## visivo (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_ I'm ashamed to even go get a pedicure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahah I hear you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a TERRIBLE blister and really dry feet from flip flop weather, and I felt like I had to treat my feet FIRST before even going. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't tried that creme, but I do recommend patting your feet REALLY dry after your evening bath/shower, applying an emollient cream and sleeping with cotton socks on.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 23, 2005)

This might help...http://www.kerasal.com/article.asp?s...892&pgID=21325


----------



## JunkaLunk (Nov 24, 2005)

I use vaseline. Hahah I dunno if it will work for you though, my heels aren't cracked, but they do get pretty dry.  and I wear socks around my house and whereever possible because tile aint so good on the feet either hahaha.  good luck.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 24, 2005)

Try having long, hot bath soaks and slather your desired product generously on feet before bed - wrap feet in cling film to increase absorption!

I haven't had any for a while but when I was playing my string instrument regularly, my hands used to get in the most god-awful condition and at night I'd use Aesop's Resurrection aromatique hand balm, which they recommend for feet too. It made my feet velvety soft, it was nuts. But it might be a harder product to get where you're at.


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 28, 2005)

i use aquaphor at night and sleep with socks on.  helps make feet a lot softer.  but my fave pedi trick is my diamancel buffer.  expensive but oh so worth it.  and they're cheaper on ebay!


----------

